# Anner Bylsma has died.



## Guest

I enjoyed many of his recordings, in particular the Bach Suites for Cello Unaccompanied.

https://theviolinchannel.com/dutch-cellist-anner-bylsma-died-passed-away-85-obituary/


----------



## flamencosketches

Terrible news... I am listening to his Bach Cello suites as we speak when I came across this thread. He is new to me but I have a lot of admiration for him. Rest in peace.


----------



## Bourdon

Really sad news,he didn't play the last years but said that he was still a musician and that is exactly true.It is not through your fingers that you are a musician.He was my favorite Bach performer.


----------



## philoctetes

Bylsma was a ground breaker with the Cello Suites on a period instrument.


----------



## Guest

Harnoncourt did it first, but Bylsma was the first successful recording, I think.


----------



## premont

Baron Scarpia said:


> Harnoncourt did it first, but Bylsma was the first successful recording, I think.


No, August Wenzinger did it first (Bärenreiter 3LP 1960/61).

A splendid recording, which ought to be better known.


----------



## Mandryka

premont said:


> No, August Wenzinger did it first (Bärenreiter 3LP 1960/61).
> 
> A splendid recording, which ought to be better known.


I would like to hear that, but as far as I can see it has never been transferred.


----------



## flamencosketches

Mr. Bylsma, his wife Vera Beths, and Jos van Immerseel have recorded a great disc of Schubert piano trios on original instruments. I bought it days before he died, interested more so for Immerseel's fortepiano, before I really became familiar with Anner Bylsma's great cello playing of Bach.


----------

